# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tìm anh em sửa máy laser tại Hà Nội

## dungtb

Mình có ông bạn nhờ tìm giúp một bác sửa máy laser tại Hà Nội, hiện tượng máy hiện tại không cắt được gỗ như trước. Bác nào nhận giúp thì alo em nhé. Tks cả nhà đã xem tin

----------

laohacxt

----------

